# Heffalumps sad news



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Today Heffalump posted some very sad news that her beloved Bouncer had passed away.

I wanted to post in here so that everyone can have the opportunity to send her their love


Emily am thinking of you sweetheart and so very very saddened by your loss   



Debs
xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Emily I am so gutted for you darling. Thinking of you and sending you love to get through this awful time. RIP Bouncer.    

Love
Weebs xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Emily,

I'm sat here feeling absolutely gutted for you    .

I know how much Bouncer meant to you and your DH ~ i'm so so sorry  .

RIP little ladyxxx

Thinking of you hun.

Sarah xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Em,

I dont know what to say     so very sorry for you & dh 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh Heffalump I am so sorry to hear your news.

Chris


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Em 

I am so sorry to hear about Bouncer, much love to you & your Dh at this very difficult time  

C x


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Emily, I'm sorry to hear about bouncer  

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss  



Siobhan xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Em- such sad news      

Sending you the biggest cyber hug

RIP bouncer

xxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Em, I'm so sorry for you loss hun <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F44%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I'm sending you a









Love Tina xx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

Heffa, family

 im so so sorry to hear you news i personally have been in the situation and omg it does hurt at the end of the day they are out babies 

im so so sorry for you and dh sweetheart if you fancy a chat anytime i have sent you a pm xx

rip bouncer you are loved so so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

love and hugs from keeley xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

So so sorry to hear about Bouncer Em. I know how much your fur baby meant to you. 

Cathie x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Em I'm so sorry to hear about Bouncer      I don't know what to say except that I'm so sorry... I bet you were a wonderful mummy to her and also that she had a lovely happy life with you.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em, so sorry to hear about the loss of Bouncer  
xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emily

I dont know what to say either, I am so very sorry for your loss.

Take Care of yourselves

Amanda xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em....I'm so sorry to hear your sad news   . 

Thinking of you at this sad sad time....



Kerry
xxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Em

So sorry to hear about Bouncer  

Binty


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Em,

So sorry to hear the news about Bouncer.

Thinking of you and DH at this awfully sad time.

Much love

Mac x


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Em

Sorry to hear about Bouncer  

Dawn xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hi
Ive just got off the phone from Emily & Ian they are as expected devastated  
sadly it is not straight forward, 
They had Bouncer spayed yesterday through "Speywatch"
they use certain vets and the vet in this case was not Bouncer's usual vet.
after bouncers op - the vets apparently didn't want to let bouncer "home" but were happy for her to go to the kennel where they have known bouncer years - and routinly look after post op pets.

So this is what happened, Ian & Em were in regular contact with the kennel owner "Steve" who assured them bouncer was fine when checked several times that evening. On checking her this morning he found her dead.

The Vets has offered them a new dog and is blaming the kennel - the kennels feel they did everything they could/should. 
but Emily and Ian have lost their furbaby, who is undergoing a PM now to establish the cause of death.

They are looking into seeking advice re negligence and Ian has asked me to see if other members have any words/thoughts on what they should do in this situation.

I am going to post for them, to let people know, & to get feedback for them.

Emily and Ian have been staggered to receive over 70 emails/texts asking after bouncer, 
and are gratefull for our hugs & thoughts.

~Dizzi~*


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks for the update dizzi i wish i had ems mobile number so i could text her i have sent her a pm but feel so so sad for them, lets hope the post mortom answers some questions for them hun im sorry cant help with the negligence etc but just wnated to send you both a massive hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Em and Ian,

so very sorry to hear about your devastating loss of Bouncer   I hope you get some answers to the the PM

Much love to you both

Shelley and family xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Em am so sorry about Bouncer 
lots of     
to u both hope u get some ansa's on what happened to her.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Em so sorry to hear this news

Kate xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Em ... So sorry to hear your devestating news    ..... Hopefully the PM will give some needed answers .... our thoughts are with you sweetie and family   
xx Laura


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your news about Bouncer.  My thoughts are with you both.

   

Emma
x x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Em,

I'm so so sorry about your fur baby Bouncer...What a tragedy for you and Ian.    I know how exactly how much Bouncer meant to you both.

I so hope you get all answers to establish her cause of death as soon as possible. If negligence is because of it you go ahead and sue them.  

Rest peacefully Bouncer  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Dizzi

Dependent on cause of death, a negligence case could well be sought. 

It would be best to contact a solicitor who would be able to determine whether the vets were negligent in not keeping her in to monitor her during the night. Or whether the kennels were negligent in not having staff on all night in order to monitor throughout the night. Or perhaps even both.

There is definately a negiligence case to be answered I would say though. As somone should have been giving her all night care after an op.

Chris


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh, that is doubley sad ~ poor, poor Bouncer, and poor Emily and Ian   

Marie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh such sad news  my heart aches for you guys..not only that you have lost your fur baby, but in such a tragic way  i can imagine how heartbroken you must be, having lost our furbaby a couple of months ago. you think you will never stop crying but you will eventually
sending huge hugs to you 
kj x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

brownowl23 said:


> Dizzi
> 
> Dependent on cause of death, a negligence case could well be sought.
> 
> ...


Definitely Chris...Getting a dog spayed is a routine procedure.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks, chris & vicky
I know Ian is keen to look into this. 

~Dizzi~


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh Emily & Ian I'm so sorry to hear this news.  Thinking of you both at this terrible time, Katie xxxx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Em and Ian

Just wanted to give you both a  am so sorry to hear you lost your furbaby bouncer.

take care both of you and hope you get some answers 

love shona

Bouncer   rest in peace wee darlin


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I am so sorry


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Emily

Im so sorry to hear about bouncer!

I dont know what to say only thinking of you hun

Love Martine


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Dear Em & Ian,

I am so sorry to hear about the devastating loss of Bouncer   I know how much she meant to both of you!! 

I really hope the PM brings up the answers you are looking for too hunny.  

RIP Bouncer!!  

With love as always

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Em

so sorry hun    I know how much you both loved bouncer   

Here for you hun

Tracy
xxx


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Em

my heart goes out to you.  Truly gutted for you, hun.    RIP Bouncer.

look after yourself

Clucky


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God Em what horrible news - so sorry to hear about Bouncer.

i hope you're ok

sending you lots of  

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Em, so sorry to hear this very sad news about Bouncer - am thinking of you  

Jane xxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Em 

My heart goes out to you. I know how much bouncer meant to you.
RIP bouncer, you certainly brought joy to your mummys life

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Em honey, I have no words       to lose Bouncer in such tragic circumstances, it just aint right honey    

Here for you if you need me at all sweetheart,
RIP Bouncer

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I really dont know what to say, i dont think i could cope with whats happened. 

I hope they get to the bottom of all this and you get your much needed answers. My dog was going in to get spayed but im to scared now. 
Im so sorry and i know how hard i is to lose on of your furbabies, they are like your kids and you would do anything for them 
take care xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh Em   big big hugs to you and dh, i'm so sorry    Rest in peace Bouncer sweetheart.

Maria xx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Dear Emily and Ian,

You are both in my thoughts - I know how much Bouncer meant to you.  I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  

Love and hugs to both of you.

Olwen xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Emily
So sorry to hear your sad news    .  Rest peacefully Bouncer

Poll


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Em - I have PM'd you but I'm sure it will be one of many that you have received. 

My heart and thoughts are with you sweetheart. I know that Bouncer was your special girl and meant the world to you. 

Love to you both 

Lou
XXX


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Em and Ian--

I am so sorry to hear your news.  I am sat here    as I type.  I know how much Bouncer meant to you.

Take care both of you.    

If you need anything, you know we are all here.

lots of love 
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

My thoughts are with u both hunnie! 
R.I.P Bouncer!
Hope u get to the bottom of this hunnie!
Take care
love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Em, I am so sorry to read your news hun, I know how much Bouncer meant to you and your hubby. 

I hope you manage to find the cause, and some peace of mind. 

Thinking of you hun. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Em

so sorry to hear your sad news  

ritz.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

My Dearest Emily & Ian ,
I am so very sorry to hear about the tragic loss of your beloved Bouncer ........ such an awful awful shock , I know only too well the pain of loosing a precious fur baby (as you know i lost Kizzy in December) , but sweetheart i can not begin to know how devastated , lost and angry you must be feeling right now    
Wishing you strength and sending love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for you Em


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh em hun im so so sorry. 2 of my furbabies both died within a couple of months of each other so i know just what you are going through    

Luv to you both
sally x x


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

you are in my thoughts
love Rachel x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Loads and Loads of Love n Hugs to you Em and Ian.

I am in   tonight with both this and my best mates lost her furbaby tonight as well.








Bouncer, play by Rainbow Bridge until Mummy and Daddy see you again. You and Tessa can keep each other company


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Em, just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear about your fur baby   Very sad news Hun,  

Love CJ x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh Em   I am so so sorry you have had to say goodbye to Bouncer so unexpectedly 

lots of hugs to you both

RIP bouncer

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Em,

Huge hugs 

Thinking of you  

Maz x


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

EM i am so sorry for the loss of bouncer.  It is very hard when our loved ones leave us.  Just hope you get some resolve from the vets or kennels about what happened.  Take care

Susan x


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Em

So sorry to hear about bouncer  Sending you many hugs and thoughts to you and your dh.

Take care
Andrea x


----------



## abbyabroad (Mar 15, 2005)

Em,

I'm so sorry to hear you've lost Bouncer. I hope that you get some answers from the kennels. What a devastating thing to happen.

You'll be in my thoughts. 

Take Care

Abby
x


----------



## angel07 (Jan 5, 2007)

Em

So sorry to hear about bouncer RIP.

Love to you and DH


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

((((((Em))))))

so very sorry to hear the sad news about Bouncer... 


love

Roz
xx


----------



## fiona881 (Mar 22, 2006)

Em & Ian

So sorry to hear about Bouncer.
Sending you all our love and   

Fiona & Darren


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Em

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Bouncer in such stressful circumstances. Sending you huge hugs.

I think that it would be a good idea if you start writing down everything that you are told by the different parties involved so that you have a record that you can refer back to if need be - you will need to time and date each entry - the time of the conversation and the time of writing down the information.

I would try and seek out the advice of an independent vet.

I had a gerievance with my vets (constant treatment costing hundreds of pounds not resolving the problem of the cat scratching itself until it bled. One day we saw a different vet at the same surgery who immediately said that the cause was likely to be his rotten teeth (I did not know that they were rotten) rather than a skin condition. I stood up for myself and complained that for a long time they had been treating the symptoms rather than the cause. At first they tried to brush it off but I told them that I had made a written record of everything that had be said at the consultation (the vet had apologised for the fact that this had not been noticed before) and threatened leagal action. They then offered the dental surgery which was to have cost around £300 free of charge. 

Although they are the experts and they may try to close ranks it is important that we stand up for ourselves. I know that this will not bring back your beloved Bouncer.

love 
Helen
xxx


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Em,

I've posted a message to you on the endo chit chat thread.

Sending you so much love at this awful time honey.

Love

Alix
xxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Em - i am so sorry to hear your news, i can only imagine how you must be feeling.

Big hugs

Sarah xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Awwwww!!! Ems!!!!!!!!!!

     huni.

     rest in peace Bouncer.

Mandy xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Em
I have posted on endo chit chat but I wanted to post here too. So sorry about Bouncer, love to you and your DH xxxxx
Lorna


----------



## mouse2333 (Sep 15, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news.  Thinking of you both at this hard time.
Love and hugs
Mouse xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

To see Bouncer - CLICK HERE


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Em sweetie, don't know what to say, thinking about you and DH

Love Em XXX


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hiya Emily

Dizzi IM'd me to let me know what had happened in the hope I might be able to help a little.

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Bouncer.

What has happened is very unusual for a routine speying. Was she fit and healthy in every other way?No sign of illness, no vaginal discharge? I don't have enough knowledge to be able to help much but I should think for a dog to drop dead all of a sudden after speying the most likely cause is that one of the ovarian ligatures slipped off the ovarian stump which in turn would have caused hemorrhage leading to her death. THIS IS JUST MY THOUGHTS. DO NOT MAKE ANY QUOTE TO YOUR VETS OF THIS, IT WOULDNT BE FAIR TO THEM.

Presumably they are doing a post mortom?

Why did they keep her in after the op anyway? There must have been some concern for them to do that as all the practices round here and ours we routinely discharge animals after this type of surgery as they recover much better at home. Strange for her to have gone to a kennels too, are the kennels heated?

I'm sorry I cant help anymore, as upset as I'm sure you are, rightly so. Try and remain calm until you have some black and white answers/post mortom results. There could well be a good reason for her death that your vet could not have forseen. There are so many different reasons, but like I said at the start this is unusual.

Lots and lots of hugs coming your way

Lou xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for everyones kind thoughts at this very hard time

Bouncer was my world 
my world has been taken away and my heart been ripped out and put back in many different pieces

Just to clarify a few points

Bouncer was a fit healthy dog 
she walked in there full of life

Her only health problem was a ear infection which my vet told me was common problem with labradors because of the way there ears were 

When she was weaned with the breeder she was on eukanuba and remained on that until this sad time

She had a phantom pregnancy in october last year which is why we decided to have her speyed as she was really miserable unhappy and not our little lady

This was done through speywatch (also used by the rspca)

I obviously cant post all details on a public board 

but to clear up a few points

Bouncer was fit and well 
there was no pre op done and no records (we have all her records from that vet)

there are two preliminary findings and we are waiting for further pathology results

Bouncer was not offered an extended stay at the vet, steve suggested it the vets thought it not necesary

Bouncer was not in a kennel, when she went to kennels she never was she always was in steves house
She was there because we had had a bereavement and were due to be arriving home on monday but the funeral was postponed 

There was no indication that anything was wrong, steve observed her and she was sleeping (and snoring) which was nothing new for Bouncer it was her normal behaviour

This morning i am going to choose a suitable place for bouncer to be laid to rest 

I just wish i didnt have to and sometime soon someone will wake me up and say its a terrible nightmare

Emxx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Aw Em, I have just seen this post as I have been away and I don't know what to say, sending you lots of  

Really lost for words.....

Matty


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Emily - I'm so sad to hear about Bouncer. What a sh*tty time you're having.
Sending you lots of doggy licks and hoping you'll be able to get some sort of answers.
Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Em

Just read about poor bouncer as have been offline 4 a while.

My thougths go out 2 u and ur DH.

Love Cossie xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Just came across this.
Emily, I am so very sorry for your loss

xxx


----------

